
Distributed Hash Table Protocol (2008) - 2bit_encryption
http://www.bittorrent.org/beps/bep_0005.html
======
mindcrime
Since we're talking about DHT's, does anybody know what happened to OpenDHT?
That had a lot of buzz and activity at one point in time, then just kinda
disappeared.

And on the same note... is there a generally available, sort of "free for all"
DHT system out there now? If not, what stops one from existing?

Just curious, as it seems like DHTs have lots of uses, but it seems redundant
for every app that needs one, to re-implement their own DHT network.

~~~
ars
You mean an open library? Or do you actually mean a unified DHT network, with
many different applications all using the same network?

~~~
mindcrime
_Or do you actually mean a unified DHT network, with many different
applications all using the same network?_

Yes, this.

~~~
hostyle
router.bitcomet.com router.bittorrent.com

the latter runs: [https://github.com/bittorrent/bootstrap-
dht](https://github.com/bittorrent/bootstrap-dht)

------
narrator
Anyone know of a good python or java implementation of Kademila DHT that this
is based on?

Edit:

Found a list:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kademlia#Implementations](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kademlia#Implementations)

Would still like to hear your impressions if you have used any of them.

~~~
rzzzt
I've played around with openkad [1], but never got far enough to create
anything meaningful with it. The authors implemented multiple distance metrics
for more efficient lookup and distribution; these are described in [2].

[1] [https://code.google.com/p/openkad/](https://code.google.com/p/openkad/)

[2]
[http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/articleDetails.jsp?arnumber=6...](http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpl/articleDetails.jsp?arnumber=6688703)

------
voltagex_
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eew8BngN7Y#t=3m14s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eew8BngN7Y#t=3m14s)
might be interesting to some people.

------
sliken
Er, this 2008 BEP is widely known and referenced and was updated in 2013.

Doesn't seem worth a post.

~~~
nickpsecurity
On other hand, it would be worthwhile if a reader had a paper for an
alternative with better attributes. I wonder what the state-of-the-art is in
these things.

------
jerguismi
Are there any experiments with incentivized distributed hash tables? eg. nodes
could be paid bitcoin or something for servicing the network.

~~~
JohnDoe365
Enigma

[http://enigma.media.mit.edu/](http://enigma.media.mit.edu/)

[http://enigma.media.mit.edu/enigma_full.pdf](http://enigma.media.mit.edu/enigma_full.pdf)

